# How big are these dogs supposed to get???



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

My puppy is 5 months old and is HUGE! Granted, he's still puppy sized, but he's only a little bit smaller than what I expected him to be as an adult. It seems like he still has a lot of growing left to do, but he has outgrown his large crate and I'm just wondering when he will reach full size?


----------



## deanfootlong (May 21, 2012)

well, how big is "huge" ?


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, I guess he's a little bit more than two feet tall at the shoulders. While not big for a dog, just bigger than I expected for his age. I'm worried he will be larger than I expected, since we have to pay by weight to ship him home when we move back overseas. I did not expect him to outgrow a large sized crate.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

The breed standard for a male 21 -26", so sounds like he is going to be very large as most vizsla don't reach mature height until around a year and thereafter will continue to fill out for another year. 

Post some pictures of him, and some close ups of his knees. This is where the growth plates are.

What are you feeding him? If you are feeding him Puppy kibble, I would highly recommend you change it to a good quality adult kibble so he grows at a slower rate. The end result will be the same, but growing at a slower rate will be better for him.

It would also be interesting if you could post details of his dam and sire.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

this will give you an idea at the "rate" at which they put on weight.....and you can probably gauge whether you're guy should be reaching a plateau or not.


(not my dogs.....but another member on here)


----------

